
Rocking the Stocks of Your Favorite Bands - byrneseyeview
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/02/28/rocking-the-stocks-of-your-favorite-bands/
======
Olgaar
Cool. But do the bands pay dividends?

